# Super Snow Albino



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

this is my next project, i have 2 mack albino's i've held back from this years breeding season, i have 2 male super snows, how many more years before i will produce super snow albino? do i breed the mack albinos to my male super, then breed the offspring to their dad? 

any help is appreciated  x


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

quickest way to produce albino super snows is 

breed your super snow x mack albino and hope you produce super snows as they will be het albino and hope you have male and female 

then breed them together and if your lucky you will get a albino super snow 

or you could breed a male super snow het albino back to one of the mack albinos and hope you get a super snow albino


so you could produce albino super mack snows in 2011


luke


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

thank you  i forgot what you told me lol

now get back to work  x


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

FIRST.

Super snow X Albino snow SPLIT Super snow = .

Normal HET Albino.
Snow SPLIT Super snow/HET Albino.
Super snow HET Albino.

THEN.

Super snow HET Albino X Super snow HET Albino = .

Super snow Poss-HET Albino.
Albino super snow :thumb:.

OR.

Super snow HET Albino X Snow SPLIT Super snow/HET Albino = .

Snow SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Albino
Albino snow SPLIT Super snow.
Super snow Poss-HET Albino.
Albino super snow :thumb:.

OR.

Snow SPLIT Super snow/HET Albino X Snow SPLIT Super snow/HET Albino = .

Normal Poss-HET Albino.
Albino normal.
Snow SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Albino
Albino snow SPLIT Super snow.
Super snow Poss-HET Albino.
Albino super snow :thumb:.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

gazz said:


> FIRST.
> Super snow X Albino snow SPLIT Super snow = .
> 
> Normal HET Albino.
> ...


Just spotted my...!Error!...:devil:.
There would be NO! Normals from this breeding:blush:.

FIRST.

Super snow X Albino snow SPLIT Super snow = .

Snow SPLIT Super snow/HET Albino.
Super snow HET Albino.


----------

